# Pre-purchase suspension jitters..(me--not the car)



## miltrez (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi. 

Thanks for taking the time to read my post and question. I have been reading through the information on these boards pertaining to the weak suspension that appears to come stock on the 04-06 GTO's. 

Is there any way of simply eyeballing or using a tape measure etc. to determine if there is resultant damage to components from these issues? I would like to know ahead of time, and it appears from reading that the specialty required to work on these cars' suspension correctly precludes me from taking it to a mechanic for a onceover before purchase. 

Any help for finding the one jewel in the rough would be appreciated. Eager to join the ranks kill some 'stangs..:cool


----------

